
Leaked ICE Manual Shows Gov't Allowing Informants to Engage in Illegal Behavior - severine
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180623/17171740098/leaked-ice-manual-shows-govt-allowing-informants-to-engage-illegal-behavior-impersonate-lawyers-journalists-doctors.shtml
======
severine
Full headline: Leaked ICE Manual Shows Gov't Allowing Informants to Engage in
Illegal Behavior, Impersonate Lawyers, Journalists, And Doctors.

Wow.

